# Newest foster



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I know everyone thinks I’m crazy, and I could quite possibly be. I did have 4 biological children, and DH has 3, two live with us, but his son Luke is out of the house and has his own place. So I’ve always had the more the merrier attitude. 

Shelter reached out to me, they had shut down a large breeding ring, with the dogs being used as fight dogs, or bait dogs. Luckily, none of the pups had been involved, but they have one pup who is just scared as all get out around other dogs and humans, except the little humans. We went to the shelter with the dogs and kids in tow. They all got along great, and he really came out of his shell around the other dogs. It is a emergency temp placement, so he will be gone before my surgery date. His name is currently Mario (his litter mate is lugi) but it doesn’t suit him at all. Hopefully we can choose a more fitting name while he is with us. We pick him up tomorrow. But without further ado, here is Mario!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

“I know everyone thinks I’m crazy, and I could quite possibly be.” 

Well not as nuts as my bright idea in your last thread. What was I thinking???? May you have no moments of that question. and if you do, may ya just laugh at yourself as I did at me.

Mario, you don’t know it yet but your one lucky dog.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, you are brave! 
Like my dog's foster mom. 
She had...more than double the amount of dogs you have, but she still drove to the shelter and pulled him out on his euthanasia date. She had four human kids of her own, and a living room full of crates. If she hadn't made room for one more, that would have been the end of him.
So, thanks! 
But take care of yourself.

PS He looks malinois?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, he’s a 10 month old Belgian Malinois. The ring that was busted was in Mexico, so likely not bred properly. His brother picks on him like crazy, so they had to put them in different kennels at the shelter. They are very over run with all the Mal’s they took in, so it’s going to be interesting to see how these dogs temperaments and health are. They rescued 82 dogs from the property. I’m sure a lot of them will be snapped up by rescues, but I have a feeling we are going to have an influx of poorly placed Mal’s in the coming weeks.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Bless you for taking him in, @Jchrest. You have a great heart.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words and support. We are heading to Petsmart for a crate, collar, and Kong’s, then the dollar store for lots of fun toys. We will have him separated by everyone with the gate we built that separates the front door from the rest of the house until he gets comfortable, and then slowly start introducing him to different areas of the house, one dog at a time (which is what we do with Seiran anyway), through the gate, and see if we can’t build up his confidence. Crios and Seiran are both confident dogs, nothing phases them, so we are hoping that helps as well. Neither are dominant dogs, that would be Lyka, but we won’t introduce her at all. She’s still struggling trying to get control of her backend, and she doesn’t need anymore stress. Seiran is in love with her, and just follows her around and cuddles up next to her, but we are going to have the foster for a week, so no need to bond him to Lyka. I think him seeing confident but nonaggressive and non dominate dogs will be good for him. He hit it off with Crios and Seiran at the shelter. They played together while ignoring him, but 10 minutes in, he approached them and initiated play, and we saw the spark that was lacking just light up when he was playing with my two. 

The shelter is going to try to get him into a similar household like mine, confident but non-dominate dogs, and with children. He barely glanced at DH and I, but have my girls all the cuddles and kisses they could ever want!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Pic overload! Seiran and Flokki (our favorite character from Vikings) are best buds. We aren’t introducing the older dogs yet, and may not at all, unless the shelter wants me to see what the interaction will be before he goes to his permanent foster.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Holy bejesus! Floki is a GREAT dog, totally confident and nothing seems to phase him. With the exception of the crate. We were told he was crate trained. Nope. He has the highest pitched bark I have ever heard, literally hurts your ears. Imagine 60 Maltese all barking at once, but amp the decibels up by 100, and you have his high pitched bark. Is this a Mal thing? I’ve never heard anything like it.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Very sweet of you. Seiran looks so much like Jupiter did a few months ago. We even used to have a green collar we got at the dollar store.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

The dollar store is our best friend for fosters! We always get the collars and toys there when we know it’s a short term foster. We generally go with the more heavy duty toys on chewy for longer term fosters. We’ve even found some the big dogs like at the dollar store, and have lasted longer than the expensive versions!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Jchrest said:


> Holy bejesus! Imagine 60 Maltese all barking at once, but amp the decibels up by 100, and you have his high pitched bark. Is this a Mal thing? I’ve never heard anything like it.


OMG that bark would kill me! Let's hope he's not a "bark at everything" kind of dog!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

How is his drive? He looks good. That bark seems like it could be a mali thing- although my youngest is the only one that does it- so high pitched it hurts... she can bark normally too, though.

So the breeder was in Mexico but they imported the dogs north? Are you able to post the breeder's name if you know it? (or PM me)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have found the more live in the house the easier it becomes to add needy animals or kids. When all my kids were still home, we had 4 dogs, plenty of other animals and I loved it. Now, 15 years later I '"only" have Deja and a tank with pet mice and I am quite content. I wonder once Mario moves in and gets a better name, if he will stay or not. I guess I know the answer....Thank you for taking him in. Very exciting.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Muskeg said:


> How is his drive? He looks good. That bark seems like it could be a mali thing- although my youngest is the only one that does it- so high pitched it hurts... she can bark normally too, though.
> 
> So the breeder was in Mexico but they imported the dogs north? Are you able to post the breeder's name if you know it? (or PM me)


He seems to have a medium drive, but it’s only been a day and 3 days since his neuter, so I’m sure he’ll probably show more with his permanent foster. He actively chases balls, brings them right back after watching Seiran doing it once, so he is crazy smart at catching on to things. Took straight to a collar and leash, isn’t phased when he hears Lyka barking, doesn’t react if Crios growls at him through the gate. I haven’t found anything that has phased him, he settled in like he’s always lived here. No aggression at all, except when he saw himself in a mirror ?. 

And yes, he has a totally different bark, it’s if we crate him and leave the room that we get the pleasure of the high pitched shenanigans. 

We live on the border of Mexico, 15 minute drive to two separate ports of entry to different cities of Mexico. They shut the “breeder” down for dog fighting. They weren’t real breeders, they just bred for fighters and bait dogs. They sold the litters to other people in the dog fighting circle. They were never sold as pets. At least from what the shelter told me, who really knows? They have no animals shelters there, so anytime they have a bust, which is normally drug related, they call our AC, and they come out and bring the dogs to our local shelter here. 

His muzzle is much more blocky than a GSD, and I’ve had little to no experience with Mal’s, so it could be that, but he looks like he may have some Pit in him as well. Which would make sense if they were trying to breed for more aggression. But again, I could be totally wrong about that.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Jchrest said:


> wolfy dog said:
> 
> 
> > I have found the more live in the house the easier it becomes to add needy animals or kids. When all my kids were still home, we had 4 dogs, plenty of other animals and I loved it. Now, 15 years later I '"only" have Deja and a tank with pet mice and I am quite content. I wonder once Mario moves in and gets a better name, if he will stay or not. I guess I know the answer....Thank you for taking him in. Very exciting.
> ...


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I added some new photos, just ignore the load of laundry on the other couch, the thirst buster and the DH that jokingly tells everyone he’s pregnant with Pepsi triplets. Lmao. I tried getting different angels of his muzzle to see if it jives with the Mal muzzle, or if he had some Pit thrown in there for “good measure.” 

So I got a little more info via email. 12 Mal’s were seized, including Floki. Out of those 12, only 3 were fit enough to be fostered and then adopted. The other Mal’s were too aggressive, and many of them bit staff repeatedly. There were also 29 Pits, all PTS. 14 Rottweilers, 4 fit to foster. 2 mastiffs, both PTS. The rest were “street dogs,” so no discernible breed. They were able to get 14 of those into fosters, but the likelihood of them being adopted is not great. But they did display good temperaments. The conditions were deplorable, and crates were stacked one on top of the other in a garage with no A/C, and all were covered in urine and feces, many with open and infected wounds (more than likely the bait dogs). The ones not crated were tied down in the dirt, with a very heavy chain and padlock on them, and very few had access to shade or shelter. It’s just so sad. I will never understand the urge or desire to fight dogs. It’s such an issue in our area that people trying to rehome a pet are advised to do an owner surrender at the shelter, because it’s safer than offering them to a good home for free, or a small rehoming fee. One person can make a sweep of the town and easily end up with 20-30 dogs for either bait, or to train for fighting. We still have fighting rings on this side of the boarder being found and shut down. But anyone who grew up in such a place knows it will just move to a new location with new dogs. If I didn’t have a house full of dogs and children, and an impeding surgery, I would have happily taken some of the aggressive dogs in to rehabilitate for another foster. I get it though, our shelter is always overflowing, and it’s not uncommon to see 3-4 dogs per kennel, so they don’t have the time or resources to worry about hard to place dogs. I just wish we, as a community, could really do something to put an end to it. But we seem to be in the minority. We have a dedicated Facebook page where people can leave anonymous tips on where a fight is being held, or who is training to fight their dogs. AC/PD has blessed this method, and the person reporting will not be questioned. They post under a fake username we DM to them, so they are not posting as themselves, the only ones who know who the original posters are is the admins for the group. We’ve been able to shut down some smaller rings, and have had AC to come seize dogs, but they are generally PTS the minute they walk into the shelter. Okay, I’m done, I’m making myself cry. Anyway, I’m hoping all those that were safe for foster find great homes with people that will spoil and love them and train them to be normal dogs. We can all hope!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah he looks like a purebred mal to me. Very handsome dog! It is great he has a chance to find a family to love him in his last years.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I’m just going to use this thread for updates for myself, so excuse the rambling.

Floki woke up with greenish yellowish discharge from both eyes. It sent me into panic mode, because this was the first sign of distemper in Lyka’s pups. I’m not worried for my dogs, they all are up to date either on vaccinations (Seiran), or titer on Crios and Lyka. They both got a titer before we got Seiran as a precaution. 

I’m worried about Floki. And I don’t know if I can handle one more trip down that lane. The litter I lost of Lyka’s pups was heartbreaking for me. I’m trying hard not to let my thoughts go down that road, but it’s hard. 

I have a call in to the vet and the shelter, but neither are open this early. He came from such a crap place, and to get out of there and pushed into a shelter, then coming here, he’s been through so much already. I’m going to pray nonstop until either the vet or the shelter calls me back. I’m going to pray it’s just pink eye and I don’t care if I have to treat all the dogs, it would be so much better than what I’m thinking. I’m scared for this guy. I’m scared for me. It would be a devastating blow to me, to lose a foster. The shelter said he was given two rounds of shots, so he just needs one more shot and his rabies shot. I’m just babbling at this point. Trying to talk myself out of thinking of the worse case scenario.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh no, I am hoping that it is just something minor. I'm sure that conjunctivitis could spread easily in the awful place he came from or the shelter before he got to you. Let us know how it goes. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You can use saline solution for contact lenses to flush the eyes out. As it pools, a cotton swab placed gently at the corner and swirl the mucous onto it. don't cross contaminate eyes (if that needed to be said - for others...)
Then follow up with OTC pink eye drops. In Canada it's called polysporin antibiotic drops (they make an ointment used for treating wounds)...in the U.S. I think it's called cyclosporine (?). See if they have eye drops. Check out your local pharmacy for pink eye drops.


And yes I used under a vets o.k!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I sure hope it is pinkeye, too. He sounds like a great find- shows how good genetics (no credit to breeder) can survive anything. Let us know. I think he is pure malinois, and a nice looking one- solid and sturdy. I hate that the neuter so quick, can't be good for the immune system or health of a dog who came from such a tough situation.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

(Im)patiently waiting at the vets.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Since we’ve been here, he has sneezed multiple times, has snot literally dripping out of his nose, and has just been laying on the floor sleeping. I’m really really hoping it’s allergies, or pink eye, but I have a feeling it’s wishful thinking.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a good boy to wait so patiently. No experience with Mals, but I don't think that I could send Floki on myself.  Sending good thoughts that the snotty nose, sneezes and eye schmutz aren't serious.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jchrest said:


> Since we’ve been here, he has sneezed multiple times, has snot literally dripping out of his nose, and has just been laying on the floor sleeping. I’m really really hoping it’s allergies, or pink eye, but I have a feeling it’s wishful thinking.


Poor guy! It does sound like some kind of upper respiratory infection. I hope the rescue group was not a bunch of anti-vaxxers and that they made sure he got the bivalent dog flu vaccine as well as the distemper etc. vaccine.

He looks like a very nice quality, old-style (sturdier) purebred Mali. I learned to my surprise some years ago that Mexico is known for producing some outstanding Malis. His temperament appears to be outstanding as well.

And yes, the puncture-your-eardrums bark is typical of some (mercifully not all) Malis.

Also, titers are no guarantee of disease protection, so if he does have distemper, you may want to get your titered dogs vaccinated asap.

Hope he'll be ok!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

We opted to do the distemper testing. Seiran, Crios, and Lyka are all safe, full immunity for all three of them. But we need to be able to tell the shelter if it’s distemper, because they foot the bills. So any seizure meds, antibotics, eye drops, they have to reimburse me for. Or chose to PTS if they feel that’s best. They won’t pay for the test, but I’d rather pay out of pocket and have real results before turning him over to a new foster or allowing them to euthanize him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just saw that he is 10 months my mistake not ten years lol. I thought he looked awfully good for a ten year old then I saw his last few photos and double checked that. Again he is really handsome I always like the the mal look. I just don’t think I can them busy enough. Seems like a nice boy I hope just a cold and eye infection or irritation.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I was told a titer shows which they are susceptible to, aka, didn’t have full immunity against certain viruses or strains. Is this not the case? Neither have had boosters, just the titer. Seiran finished her round of shots, so they aren’t worried about her at all. 

We do have appts for Seiran next week, and Lyka and Crios for the following week.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> I just saw that he is 10 months my mistake not ten years lol. I thought he looked awfully good for a ten year old then I saw his last few photos and double checked that. Again he is really handsome I always like the the mal look. I just don’t think I can them busy enough. Seems like a nice boy I hope just a cold and eye infection or irritation.


Ha, I was wondering about the “final years” part! We only have him for 4 more days, although I have a feeling the shelter will not foster him out if there is a chance he has distemper, so it may very well be his only home.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow the family must be super excited! Hope all works out.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Just got home. He devoured a bowl of food, which is a positive sign, although Lyka’s pups were still eating fine up to the days they passed. But they always had on and off diarrhea full of mucus, and Floki has had solid stools, lots of energy and playfulness. So my hopes are up a bit. The dewormed him, and has his next vaccine in 3 weeks, he just had one at the shelter. We are going to do a round of deworming for all the dogs. They couldn’t deworm Seiran when she was being treated for her jaw, so she likely passed her load on to the rest of the brood. 

DH is talking about keeping him if the shelter decides to euthanize him if we get positive results back. Any tips on how to gently break it to him that I am not ready to raise two puppies, one who may develop neurological problems such as seizures, motor dysfunctions, and some extent of paralysis if it advances to his spine? This is DH’s first foray into a foster dog, and he did the bonding that most of us learn the hard way to turn off. I don’t know how to speak anyway but bluntly, so any advice on a gentle way to break it to him would be so so so helpful.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Would you be willing to agree if DH assumes complete and total responsibility for raising and training Floki? Would you be interested in having your trainer (I assume that's till going on?), come in assess Floki, and talk to DH about what complete and total responsibility _really _means? Finally, could you really bear to stay out of it (you've got a sizeable recovery ahead of you, after all) if DH agrees to those conditions?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

JonRob said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> > Since we’ve been here, he has sneezed multiple times, has snot literally dripping out of his nose, and has just been laying on the floor sleeping. I’m really really hoping it’s allergies, or pink eye, but I have a feeling it’s wishful thinking.
> ...


There was no rescue involved, just our local animal shelter. The shelter did vaccinate, and based on the amount of meds, syringes, steroids, prednisone, and vaccines that were recovered, the vet was hopeful he had already had a full round self administered that may have protected him. He’s ten months, so they are hopeful that even if it is distemper, he has a much higher chance of living through it than a younger pup. 

They advised me that it would be pointless to keep everyone separated for multiple reasons. One, Floki licks all the dogs mouths/teeth, so they have already been exposed. Two, they looked through Seiran’s chart, as well as Lyka and Crios. Lyka was a Mexico rescue as well, and even though her titer showed full immunity, after her pups all past, we did a whole round with her just in case. But the vet set it wasn’t necessary, they naturally build up immunities and since her age was well past the risk of contracting any of the common diseases such as distemper and Parvo. Crios had a full round of vaccines, including rabies, we just don’t do the annual boosters unless the titer comes up with a weakened immunity. They didn’t recommend putting either Crios or Lyka through another round of vaccines, or a booster, based on their most recent titer. Crios is due for his rabies though. Lyka got the 3 year, so she is good for another 2 years.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Aly said:


> Would you be willing to agree if DH assumes complete and total responsibility for raising and training Floki? Would you be interested in having your trainer (I assume that's till going on?), come in assess Floki, and talk to DH about what complete and total responsibility _really _means? Finally, could you really bear to stay out of it (you've got a sizeable recovery ahead of you, after all) if DH agrees to those conditions?


Yes, he is still working with Jake, and it gets better and better daily. They are actually starting to respond to him, even if it’s not as quickly as they respond to me. I think his thing with Floki is that it’s been the only dog that has followed him from room to room, cuddles on the couch with him without DH forcing him up there. So DH feels like he finally has “his own dog.” I can have a sit down with Jake and DH and explain the situation, and then have Jake explain the daily needs of a Mal. He can barely keep up with Crios. But Crios’s drive is much higher than Floki’s so far. But maybe explaining the breed and the breeds needs from the trainer will give DH some idea of how committed he will have to be to keep him stable. While still having to work and train Seiran and Crios on a daily basis as well. Jake has 2 Mal’s that he uses to desensitize dog aggressive dogs, and they are no joke with their high drives. He used these two guys with me and Lyka, with great results. I’ll ask him if he can do a special session with just DH, Floki, and his two Mal’s so he can really see what it takes to keep them thriving and not wrecking a house from boredom. 

My gut instinct sadly tells me to allow them to euthanize him if we get positive results. Not because I don’t want to take on a special needs dog, but because his quality of life may be severely diminished. I’m already dealing with Lyka and looming thoughts of losing her. Then add on 2 puppies, and a Husky, all super high energy. Floki is medium to moderate on his energy. But knows literally no commands, so DH would be starting from scratch with him.

My fear is he’ll agree to be the main caretaker, and when things get messy or Floki won’t respond to him, it’s going to fall back into my lap. Idk. So many scenarios are running through my head. I just need to shut down for a few hours and not worry so much about the what might be’s, and focus on what we have in front of us today.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know my friend volunteers at the rescue they rescue many dogs from Texas mostly mals and gsds. 
http://a-teameliterescuedogs.com/

https://www.voofla.com/US/Old-Westbury/1790330831217730/A-Team-ELITE-Rescue-Dogs


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

When will the results come back? Perhaps the test will be negative, and you can continue with your original plan. I'm still hoping for a good outcome. 

I would probably just try to have an honest discussion with "I statements" like "I am already feeling overwhelmed/nervous/unsettled by my upcoming surgery and trying to figure out how to manage our current dogs and household while I'm recovering. I know you're fond of Floki, and so am I, but I just don't think I can handle any more stress and responsibility. Right now, I feel like I just need to focus on getting better." (Substitute that for however you're really feeling, of course). Hopefully he'll respect your feelings and won't add more stress to you. I would just focus the conversation on how I was feeling, and try to avoid saying things like "you can't handle it." Might be true, but may make him dig his heels in to prove you wrong? 

Sorry you have to worry about him. He's beautiful and seems like a great dog. Hopefully he just has an upper respiratory infection of some kind.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> I know my friend volunteers at the rescue they rescue many dogs from Texas mostly mals and gsds.
> http://a-teameliterescuedogs.com/
> 
> https://www.voofla.com/US/Old-Westbury/1790330831217730/A-Team-ELITE-Rescue-Dogs


I’m in Arizona, not Texas. I’m not sure they would be willing to take on a dog from out of state with the possibility of him having distemper. I’ll do some research. I’m still waiting for a call back from the shelter, his brother and another litter mate were held together in a kennel until his brother kept picking on him. So they may have a distemper nightmare on their hands with ALL the dogs taken from the property.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

You may be over-estimating how much exercise a malinois needs. My girl is high energy, no doubt, but perfectly easy in the house- follows me room to room (including bathroom)- and she is a breeze to train because she retains commands taught once (and taught right) for a lifetime. Because she is a fetch maniac she is relatively easy to exercise- a good game of fetch for 20 minutes twice a day would more than likely satisfy her. I run with my dogs, so she gets off leash fun, too, but she wouldn't require it. And she absolutely loves running with a bike, so there's that if you don't run. It didn't take much to train her to come in and heel when a car goes by (we often run on dirt roads). But fetch alone would satisfy her, especially fetch mixed with tug.

I know you see the wired malinois and think that's how they always are- and sure she'll be wired right up with the best of them when working- but when 'off' she's the biggest cuddler and honestly an easy dog. Not saying malinois are easy dogs but in a good one their drive is only on when they are working (and can turn on in a heartbeat so be ready) but if he's social with people and dogs, not reactive to them (a training challenge) and tolerates a crate- he really might be one of the easier dogs you've owned (from your posts). Also, in my experience, they absolutely adore their kids and family. 

It sounds like he was one of the few dogs on site that had the genetic temperament to make it out of there alive- not euthanized for behaviors. So he's probably very solid. 

Well. Think about it.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Jchrest said:


> My fear is he’ll agree to be the main caretaker, and when things get messy or Floki won’t respond to him, it’s going to fall back into my lap. Idk. So many scenarios are running through my head. I just need to shut down for a few hours and not worry so much about the what might be’s, and focus on what we have in front of us today.


Okay, so here's my advice which is free and worth every penny: _Don't borrow trouble_. You have more than enough on your plate without the addition of surgery and recovery. Your DH is just getting a taste of what ownership and management is really like. It may well be overwhelming to DH (even without Floki) when you're out of commission.

What you _might _consider doing (after you've given yourself a break from worry!) is to reach out to out-of-state GSD/Mal rescues. I know that some of them take dogs from other locales. Or not and simply go with your fallback plan. 

It's a tough situation and Floki sounds to be quite a find, but if you don't take care of yourself _first_, you can't possibly care for your family, dogs, etc.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

The test takes 5-7 days to come back from the lab, not counting today. So I’ve thought it through a little, and will keep him until the results are back. At that point, I will notify the shelter of the results, and see what they decide. If it’s euthanasia, I’ll reach out to some breed rescues and see if they are willing to work with him. If the last option is euthanasia or DH keeping him, well, we will get to that road when we get there.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

No go and get some rest! The better you are going into surgery, the better/easier recovery is likely to be.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If the test came back positive for distemper that is pretty messed up for the shelter to contact you knowing you have pets at home and is aware the dog is sick putting your own animals at risk even if it is slight. 
One thing at a time. 
I would still reach out and contact the rescue they do have experience with mals and shepherds. if they transport from Texas I can’t imagine Arizona would be an issue.
Give them a heads up about your situation. At least you know your options. Did they test the eye for scratches or irritation if there is yellow discharge that to can be an issue. It may be a respiratory infection and giving him vaccines probably did not help that. He really sounds like a nice find. He looks healthy. Again hope all works out.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Not all Malis are maniacs, and your Floki sounds like one of the solid, steady, calmer ones. These Malis are worth their weight in gold to some folks, so if he does have distemper and recovers, I could help you find a home for him even if he's impaired after recovery. So please don't kill him unless he develops untreatable horrible suffering.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, the did the yellow dye test on both eyes, and she said all was good, not rips/tears on his eyeball (for lack of a better word, I’m too tired to think of the actual term). They also did a swan of both eyes, and a mouth swan to send off to the lab.
@Jenny720, they wouldn’t have known. Distemper can take 2-5 weeks to show after exposure, and the shelter couldn’t hold that large influx of dogs for that time period, hence the emergency foster placement. It often first displays itself as a respiratory infection, or kennel cough. I’ve worked with this particular shelter a lot, and they have my house static’s on record, including animals and heath of the animals in the home. My guys aren’t at risk. 

It’s going to be a wholly poop storm if all the dogs pulled have distemper though. With that many dogs, some went to fosters that have not been used in the past, but applied and trained as fosters. 
@Saco, Floki is an absolute joy. I was expecting a ramped up bag of high energy, high drive, adhd type dog. He’s the opposite of that. His energy levels are lower than Sieran’s indoors, but he can far outpace her outside while exercising. Really, if I didn’t have an upcoming surgery, I’d snatch him up permanently. But it will be a struggle just trying to keep up with the 3 we have. 

I did notify the shelter, and let them know we are pending results. They send out another email to all the fosters to look out for the systems Floki has, and to report it to them, and the shelter clinic will make appts for their vet to look over any displaying the same symptoms. DH is home now, and the kids just finished their first day of school. I got updated with all the first day of school fun from the girls, and I’ve updated DH on everything, and now my tired behind is turning the kids and the dogs over to DH while I get some rest.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

They didn’t do swans. They did swabs. My smartphone isn’t as smart as it thinks it is. 
@JonRob, I’ve watched an entire litter die from distemper. I hung on to the last two in my care probably longer than I should have. I finally decided to have them PTS when their fevers were extreme and they were having huge seizures that caused them to loosen their bowels and bladder. That’s no way for anyone to live. But they would seem to get better and keep fighting, so I kept fighting with them, until I realized it was never going to be fair to keep the pups alive with the type of life they would have. 

Floki is older though, so the vet said he may have some slight backlash from it, likely will need seizure meds regularly, but at this age, there is a whole lot more hope than for the 8 week old pups I started losing. Now I really am crawling into my blankets and resting. It’s been a physically and emotionally demanding day.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

So while I was sleeping, DH and the girls went and bought a collar, a leash, and a crate for Floki. Also had a name tag engraved for him. 

I’m pretty livid. It’s like he’s holding me hostage using the girls and stuff he bought to force my hand. I get it, it’s the first dog that has bonded to him and not to me. He says it’s unfair that I’m not willing to keep him when I have 3 dogs “of my own.” Which just means 3 dogs that follow me everywhere and listen to me. This is the first that he feels is truly his. I just don’t know what to think or feel anymore. Anger is there, fear for Floki and the distemper issue is there. Guilt for even agreeing to emergency foster him is there. Guilt for denying him a dog is there since he took my two in even though he really disliked dogs is there. I wanted to rescue, he wanted a breeder pup, so he got what he asked for there, but then did nothing with her, so she bonded to me and doesn’t really give DH any attention. Oh the tangled webs we weave.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

@Jchrest you need to have a cup of Chamomile tea and relax for half a beat. Easier said than done, I know, but try.

I can only imagine how hard the waiting on Floki's test results must be but wait you must. I the mean time it is possible it's just an upper respiratory infection. Has he been in the pool? Inhaled a bit of pool water. Eye irritation from the chemicals he clearly wouldn't be used to. Maybe just environmental allergies. Or possible just a reaction from a massive loading dose of too many vaccines given at once. You know shelters, out of caution, don't space out vaccines with intakes. Shoot many shelters will vaccinate a dog picked up by AC before even trying to find out if it's got an owner and has been properly vaccinated. Risk is too high to not. 

As for DH and his desire to keep Floki. Here's a thought. Can you actually have 4 permanent resident dogs where you live without a kennel license? Where I live we can only have 3 dogs or a kennel license is required by law. So that could possibly be an out for you. If that is the case it wouldn't be you saying no it would be the city saying no unless he is willing to fork out the cash for the license and the inspections required. All of which take time to accomplish. He may not be up for all that is required with having and keeping a proper kennel license to have another dog. I'd look into that and the repercussions that could come if a license is required and he tries to ignore the law.

Another point to be made here is this dog hasn't been with but a few days. He seems like a fantastic dog (and very well may be all he seems) but he also may not be showing you his true self either. Right now he is in the grateful mode. Out of a horrible existence to a great life so he is playing it cool. Also, he is sick so he isn't showing his true energy level or his capacity to be resistant to any rules. Floki is sick and just wants to be cared for right now. Care he is getting. This could all change in a few days or over the next weeks. A gentle reminder to DH that this is the honeymoon phase might be conversation to have. 

Anyway, try to get some rest and stress less. I will keep positive thoughts for Floki's health and yours.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

He hasn’t been swimming, per say, but did fall/get pushed in by Seiran yesterday. He jumped right out. Yes, it could just as easily be respiratory or gunk from the pool as it could be distemper. Had I not had the experience of going through distemper with Lyka’s pup, I probably would have written it off as allergies or pool gunk, and made a non emergency vet visit for a wellness exam. I just panicked when I saw the yellow/green discharge. 

We are technically in the county, but have to license the through the city. But since we are technically county, we do not have a limit on the number of dogs, or animals we are allowed on property. Although DH doesn’t know that. I’m not sure if I’m comfortable lying to him about that though. I told DH that you can’t tell a dogs temperament until they have settled, but he just doesn’t get it. He’s been a cat guy his whole life until me. 

Fun fact. His bite is crazy strong. In one bite, he bit clear through his thick corded lead. Another bite, and a corner of our rug is missing. Maybe just telling him the amount of damage he can do to the other dogs with far less bite ability may turn the tides for him. 

Good news, no more eye gunk, running nose, or sneezing since this morning. I’ll wait and see what his eyes look like in the morning. We will get the results back exactly two days before my surgery (if it’s the 7 day time frame) so I’ll have two days to make any decisions. And I will not allow my heart to over rule my head. 

Jake is coming by in the morning, and will be seeing Floki for the first time. Maybe he can talk some sense into DH as a third party. Sigh


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

He woke up completely clear. No nasal or eye discharge at all. He’s been running around like crazy with Seiran. I did notice Lyka’s nose was a little runny this morning, but it just hit me why. And please, if anyone knows if this is bad for dogs, let me know! We keep the A/C on 76 throughout the house. But I cannot deal with the heat, I get overheated really easily, and also get migraines like crazy every summer, so we have a wall unit in our bedroom that is always set at 62. So all the dogs noses run when we first come out in the morning. Even at the vets yesterday, the room was significantly colder than both the outside temp, and the temp of my car. So is it bad to let them sleep in our room with how cold I keep it? Lyka and Crios have always slept in my room, Crios in a crate, Lyka free. Now we have Crios, Seiran, and Floki crated, and Lyka still loose. Floki has never been in A/C, he was one of the dogs chained outside. Seiran hasn’t shown any side effects, but again, she came from Washington where it was always cold. Probably just me overthinking again. It seems to be the one thing I’m really good at right now!

Jake evaluated him this morning, and offer to buy him immediately. So apparently he’s just that solid. I did explain the distemper to him, and he said if it came back positive, he’d still gladly buy him, because if this is him sick and settling, he’d be a dream when well. So we have a backup plan! That has really taken some weight off my shoulders. DH is still being adamant that he wants to keep him, but Jake is going to do what he can, and so will I. He’s going to bring his guys over tomorrow and keep them close enough that Floki can see them, but will be far enough away that they cannot make contact, or anything close to contact. Floki has barked and lunged at the lead over a flapping flag across the street, so he wants to see what his reaction is when it’s a real dog/distraction. 
He gets along fine with mine, but he wants to see how reactive he is with strange dogs. 

One thing I find interesting about him is that he is smaller than Seiran. He’s 10 months, she’s 5 months. He is smaller all the way around. Shorter, no as long, and Seiran outweighs him by 12lbs. I know Mal’s are generally smaller than GSD’s, more compact, and probably without all the coat look smaller by comparison, but that much smaller?! I’m tempted to start looking up Mal info, but that’s a road I would probably not come back from, so I’m resisting. Sorry if all the Mal questions are driving you lot crazy!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm so glad you have Jake. I wasn't trying to talk you into doing something that would end up being not good for everyone involved (particularly you), just pointing out that if he's non-reactive to people/dogs and has such stable temperament, he wouldn't be as demanding as you might think. 

Malinois vary a lot in size- from as small as 35 lbs, which is well below average, to up to 100 lbs, which is well above. In general females are from about 50- 70 lbs, and males from 60 to 85 or so. The majority of males and females fall somewhere in the 55- 75 lb range. Shape varies, too, some are solid and compact, some almost greyhound like in build. Just like with GSD, long coats are recessive but pop up fairly often. 

He could be a smaller male, maturing at around 60 lbs or so. 

Floki may have been undernourished, so could hit a growth spurt any time now. He is far from full grown, my male kept growing and filling out until he was 3 years old- not so much in height but in muscle/head.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a thought concerning your dilemma with your husband wanting to keep Floki but it would muck up your trainers interest in him. Your trainer seems to have become invaluable to you.

Im glad you had a good morning wake up with Floki.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Heartandsoul said:


> I had a thought concerning your dilemma with your husband wanting to keep Floki but it would muck up your trainers interest in him. Your trainer seems to have become invaluable to you.
> 
> Im glad you had a good morning wake up with Floki.


I am still open to any advice! I’ve been sitting here watching Seiran and Floki playing tug with each other, and Crios is just sitting at my feet looking longingly at Seiran. She was Crios’s best friend, and she used to play tug with him all the time. Now that Floki is here, Seiran has no interest in Crios unless they are swimming together. It makes me feel so bad for Crios. DH is taking tomorrow off work (I have a pre-op appt), so hopefully he will see how Seiran is favoring Floki and has just pushed aside Crios. Lyka is too old and grumpy to play, and she never did really learn to play with toys or balls anyway. So now Crios just mopes around depressed. I’m going to crate Floki for awhile, let Seiran and Crios have time together. 
@Saco, thanks for the info! I know he was being fed science hills diet kibble at shelter, so that could have slowed down some weight gain. We are slowly switching to Fromm, which is what the rest of our guys eat. Also what our trainer feeds, so there will be no stomach upset once we get him fully on the Fromm. It’s just really interesting to see the size difference and personality differences between the two breeds!


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jchrest said:


> Had I not had the experience of going through distemper with Lyka’s pup, I probably would have written it off as allergies or pool gunk, and made a non emergency vet visit for a wellness exam. I just panicked when I saw the yellow/green discharge.


You didn't panic, you did the smart and responsible thing. Any shelter dog with even a hint of distemper signs should see a vet immediately.



Jchrest said:


> Good news, no more eye gunk, running nose, or sneezing since this morning.


That is very good news, although, as you know, apparent distemper recovery can be followed by neurological symptoms. But given his age, the odds are in his favor even if he does have distemper. He could also have had the dog flu.



Jchrest said:


> So is it bad to let them sleep in our room with how cold I keep it?


Not at all. These are not Mexican Hairless Dogs. With the heat you deal with outdoors, it's good for their bodies to have a chance to chill.



Jchrest said:


> Jake evaluated him this morning, and offer to buy him immediately. So apparently he’s just that solid.


Your trainer knows his Malis. This looks like a good option. Good luck convincing your DH. BTW my girlfriend always told me that DH stands for d*mn husband not dear husband . . .


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

@JonRob, both DH’s are pretty interchangeable with this particular situation! Lol. 

The longer we have him, the more stubbornness I see in him. We haven’t expected anything of him, other than not using the house as a bathroom, just to let him settle from all the chaos he experienced. As well as the fact that it’s a temp foster, so didn’t want any confusion happening when he’s handed over once again. But he started refusing his crate, refusing to drink out of his water bowl, and will only drink out of seirans, any toy Seiran has, he runs over and takes it from her. Then they start running around the house barking at each other depending on who has the toy at the time. We have a huge toy box of toys, but he only wants the one Seiran has. She will go over and get a new toy out, and Floki drops the first toy he took from her, and go take whatever toy she just picked up. No aggression there, it often just turns into the chase and bark, but his stubbornness is definitely showing itself more as time goes by. Jake will have his hands full if he decides to adopt him! I won’t sell him to Jake, he’s not mine to do that with, so he’ll have to go the normal route through the shelter.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This type of dog needs toys to belong to the owner, only brought out when it is time to work, then put away.

Valid for GSDs, too, and even more so when there are multiple dogs in the household. Heck, I only have one GSD for now, and practice that system. No toy buffet here.

If you are going to keep him I am willing to bet that would have to be the new rule. 
I’ve always thought that malligators are best left to serious dog people. Too much drive, in my opinion, to make a good pet. If I were in your shoes I would tell my husband that first I have to see him train a GSD perfectly, before even thinking about moving up to a Mal.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jchrest said:


> The longer we have him, the more stubbornness I see in him.


Who? Your husband or Floki?



Jchrest said:


> But he started refusing his crate, refusing to drink out of his water bowl, and will only drink out of seirans, any toy Seiran has, he runs over and takes it from her. Then they start running around the house barking at each other depending on who has the toy at the time. We have a huge toy box of toys, but he only wants the one Seiran has. She will go over and get a new toy out, and Floki drops the first toy he took from her, and go take whatever toy she just picked up. No aggression there, it often just turns into the chase and bark, but his stubbornness is definitely showing itself more as time goes by.


This is a PITA but it's a good sign--it means he's bounced back from whatever hardships he's gone through and is acting like a normal adolescent dog. The honeymoon is over. On the plus side, DH should get mighty tired of this in a hurry.



Jchrest said:


> I won’t sell him to Jake, he’s not mine to do that with, so he’ll have to go the normal route through the shelter.


Understood. I just hope they don't decide that an experienced trainer would be an evil home and adopt him out to some inexperienced ninnies.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It sounds like Jake knows Mals, if so, he may offer a heart to heart with Dh about the breed. I have read that they are less forgiving than Shepherds and not for a first time owner. Not sure exactly what it means other than you can’t afford to make many mistakes.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> This type of dog needs toys to belong to the owner, only brought out when it is time to work, then put away.
> 
> Valid for GSDs, too, and even more so when there are multiple dogs in the household. Heck, I only have one GSD for now, and practice that system. No toy buffet here.
> 
> ...


The toy box has a hinged lid with a safety lock so it doesn’t slam down on little fingers. You have to push the lock mechanism while pushing on the top to get it open. I open it after training sessions, for a reward. They are chew toys for teethers and tugs for Crios and Seiran. They get an hour to enjoy the toys, then they get put away until the next session. I let them pick their own toys and what type of toy they want for that hour. I do mini sessions with Seiran, and longer with Crios, so they do have access to the toy box a few times a day, and each have their very favorites to bed with them at night, whether it’s a crate or dog bed. It’s always worked well for us. 

I can see why Mal’s would be much more difficult to train, but have worked with worse. But I also have zero interest in working Floki. Another time in my life, and I would have welcomed the challenge. Not so much anymore. I still have a puppy that I wished we had waited on purchasing, but we didn’t know my surgery would be this year, let alone so soon this year. So all training is going to fall on DH’s shoulders. Which is why he thinks he should be able to keep Floki, since it will be him working Floki with Jake. 

In Floki’s defense, he is very off Indoors. He plays with Seiran for some of it, but generally crashes out on the tile and naps. I can’t see why people are so often saying Mal’s aren’t family pets. He loves the kids more than anyone else in the house, and he naturally seems to know when it’s time to be on, and when it’s not.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Jake is going to have the heart to heart with DH, but I have a feeling DH is just going to rely on Jake to get through training him, not adopting him out to Jake. 

Two others were already homed into what I would consider to be bad matches, even for a GSD. But the shelter generally goes with a foster to permanent home if the foster recommends the person. So I wouldn’t be putting Floki back into the shelter, he would go from me to Jake, no in between.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

In my experience, malinois love their people dearly including the kids. The reason, as I see it, that they don't make good family pets in general is:
1. Their insanely fast reaction speed- and propensity to use mouth, or bark to terrify first, and think later
2. High reactivity, as a general rule- see #1. 
3. High energy and need for physical and mental activity daily, and they will let you know
4. Mouthiness as pups and into adulthood with inexperienced/soft owners.
5. Ability to learn quickly and be less forgiving of training errors- for good and bad. 
6. Bossiness to other dogs (see #s 1, 3 and 7)
7. Chase/prey drive for anything including cars, people, dogs "fast moving objects". Needs to be trained/controlled and a lot can be done when pups are at breeders as far as socialization/exposure, but can be overwhelming for many pet people. 
8. Resilience/toughness- in some lines more than others, can be very 'hard' dogs. 
9. Tendency to bond to one family/person and see others outside the family as threats or suspicious.. see #1. 
10. Tendency to advance toward a threat rather than retreat- see #1 again. 

A lot of these traits also apply to many GSDs. And many of these are balanced out or quite easy to deal with if you have a stable, confident dog and already live a dog lifestyle.


----------



## goneridin2 (Aug 6, 2019)

He looks amazing. My DH would leave me if I brought home another pup (or ANYTHING), lol!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

goneridin2 said:


> He looks amazing. My DH would leave me if I brought home another pup (or ANYTHING), lol!


I never ever thought I would say this, but it’s the other way around for us! He used to be a no animal kind of guy, didn’t see the need or use for them. Then he met me and came over to the dark side ?

We went to Petsmart yesterday to get crickets for the lizard, and DH started looking at the cats, and actually asked me if we could get one! I nearly lost my mind in the middle of the cat aisle. I have no love for cats, and neither goes Crios. I’m pretty positive we’re tapped out at 5 kids (living with us full time), 4 dogs, two snakes, a lizard, a beta fish, and a few chickens (luckily they stay outdoors). And that’s not counting the sheep, chickens, and horses on the farm in CA I own. Luckily I have a great care taker for those animals, so I don’t have to feed or clean up after them right now! 

I told him I know very good hiding places for dead bodies. I think he got the hint! ?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

*Update*

Jake really really wanted Floki, but DH has bonded with him and refuses to adopt him out to Jake. At this point in my recovery, fighting over this dog is just going to slow the healing process down. So we made an agreement, and I made him sign it. He is responsible for all training, feeding, bathing, grooming, vet appts. Basically anything having to do with the care of Floki. I told him that if he cannot properly train him, and I see any signs of aggression, destructive behavior, or boredom coming from Floki, I would immediately return Floki to the shelter as he is still a foster, we haven’t gone through the process of adoption yet. 

On the good news front, someone returned his brother to the shelter after being adopted out. Too much energy and biting was the reason for the turn in. I knew it wasn’t a good home, and I’ve reported the issue to the shelter as this was a recommendation from the foster home. Anyway, Jake adopted Floki’s brother! He picked him up yesterday. He is still a little skittish, which is to be expected after being moved around so many times, but I’m so happy for both Jake and yet to be named brother!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He seems like a really special dog. I can see why your husband bonded with him. I have always thought I would like to foster someday (when life is more predictable) but I am afraid I'd get too attached to every dog I brought in and refuse to send them out. I think MY husband would leave me if I brought home too many dogs though. I am the animal-acquirer in this house.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jchrest said:


> Jake really really wanted Floki, *but DH has bonded with him and refuses to adopt him out to Jake*. At this point in my recovery, fighting over this dog is just going to slow the healing process down. *So we made an agreement, and I made him sign it*. He is responsible for all training, feeding, bathing, grooming, vet appts. Basically anything having to do with the care of Floki. I told him that if he cannot properly train him, and I see any signs of aggression, destructive behavior, or boredom coming from Floki, I would immediately return Floki to the shelter as he is still a foster, we haven’t gone through the process of adoption yet.
> 
> *On the good news front, someone returned his brother to the shelter after being adopted out. Too much energy and biting was the reason for the turn in*. I knew it wasn’t a good home, and I’ve reported the issue to the shelter as this was a recommendation from the foster home. *Anyway, Jake adopted Floki’s brother! He picked him up yesterday. He is still a little skittish, which is to be expected after being moved around so many times, but I’m so happy for both Jake and yet to be named brother*!


OMG...I'm dying laughing at your stories and this turnaround...
Not one dog , but two now...so cute :smile2:


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jchrest said:


> Jake really really wanted Floki, but DH has bonded with him and refuses to adopt him out to Jake
> 
> Jake adopted Floki’s brother! He picked him up yesterday. He is still a little skittish, which is to be expected after being moved around so many times, but I’m so happy for both Jake and yet to be named brother!


That is great news! Just make sure Floki never sees this video:







Floki might decide he wants to become a service dog to "help" you in your postop recovery and with any limitations down the road.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

@JonRob, I cannot stop laughing, hands down, best YouTube video ever! I actually laughed out loud watching it, and normally only do a huff when something is funny. Ryker reminds me so much of Crios! We found him literally on top of the fridge raiding the girls snack basket once. I’ll have to send this video to DH. Thanks for sharing, I needed a really good laugh.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

DH is a frazzled mess, and I am physically having to bite my tongue daily. He came and told me that Floki is barking at him when he is training with him without the trainer, and it scares DH. Huge no no. But we’ve agreed not to give each other advice or opinions on the dogs. Which obviously isn’t going to last. There is no way in hades I’m allowing him to ruin a perfectly sound dog. Sent out an SOS text to Jake. DH didn’t tell him, because he’s embarrassed. Sorry bud, your emotions take a backseat to things like this. Jake should be by shortly. I had DH open the front doors and security screens so Jake can sneak up and see what Flok is doing with DH when he’s not around. Hopefully he listened. I’m so tempted to watch myself, but I promised DH not to.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Does your husband have toy or food reward in view. My daughter telling Max to do something - the swinging ball was just to much for him and he was being really pushy and obnoxious. He knew what to do to.(as Luna looks at me in disapproval) When she put the ball behind her back he was a gentlemen - not in this clip. She also had to be firm with him. 
https://youtu.be/Gju_nkUSb6E


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

That was cute. No, that’s just normal play barking, what Floki is doing is not. DH will give him a command, something as easy as sit, and Flok starts doing the mean bark. I’m not sure how to explain it. It’s not the normal bark he uses with the other dogs when they are playing, it’s not the high pitched bark when he was first kenneled, and he never barked at me like he does with DH. It’s a stubborn dominant bark, like “tell me what to do one more time and you’re not going to like what I do” bark. And DH backs down immediately, instead of following through. He just stops all training at that point, because he is scared Flok will bite him. And he probably will if DH keeps backing down. 

Jake watched DH, then came in and went through the same process with Flok. Not a single bark. They locked the other dogs out back, and Jake had me come in to see what Flok would do with me. No barking, followed commands just fine. He’s a praise motivated dog. Doesn’t care about treats, or toys. He just wants that praise and pet. 

DH is going to need to get over his fear real quick, or the contract is breached, and he will be rehomed elsewhere. I can’t take on the training in my current physical condition, and Floki obviously needs a confident handler, and I don’t think DH can get there. Jake is a gem, and walked DH through everything, taught him the fake it til you make it routine, and for now asked DH to stop training alone, so we shall see. I’ve already started reaching out to my animal network because Jake has Floki’s brother now, so that’s one bridge burned. 

Crios has gone back to being destructive again also. I took over Seiran because he couldn’t handle the three of them, so now I have Lyka and Seiran, and he has Crios and Floki. Seiran is a dream, and listens perfectly, so I don’t have much to worry about with her. She took me being in bed or in a chair doing the training sessions with no problem, because I can’t stand for long periods of time without pretty bad pain, and she just took it in stride. There is no way I could take on another now. 

Jake did suggest we switch, and I work Floki and DH work Seiran since she already has all the ground work laid out, but I’m still not sure I want to do that. Floki has a home setup, and I told DH I would not train Floki for him, so it’s a bit of a stubbornness coming out, it’s not what I wanted to deal with while dealing with recovery, which I made perfectly clear to DH. I don’t know anymore. 

On a side note, can anyone explain to me how to upload a video to YouTube from an iPhone?!? I still can’t figure it out, and it would be so much easier to post videos than try to explain.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Why exactly is the barking happening? Is Floki demanding a reward or simply loudly refusing to listen to commands? 

Sorry for the difficulties. I'll be an intense game of fetch and tug would hit the spot for the mali. If you could manage that with appropriate rules in place.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Saco said:


> Why exactly is the barking happening? Is Floki demanding a reward or simply loudly refusing to listen to commands?
> 
> Sorry for the difficulties. I'll be an intense game of fetch and tug would hit the spot for the mali. If you could manage that with appropriate rules in place.


Loudly refusing to listen. He only does it with DH though. He’s fine with the trainer, and with me. From what I could hear, DH always sounds like he’s asking any of the dogs to do something, rather than telling them to do something. If that makes any sense. 

DH thought he was doing it to let him know the training session was over. Even if that was the case, he shouldn’t have let it get to that level. Now Floki has learned that with DH, if he barks, training is over, and he goes to run off and play with Crios. Even when not training, if DH tells him to leave it (something he shouldn’t have) he barks at him. If he tells him “off” when Floki jumps up to counter while DH is getting food ready, Floki barks at him. He doesn’t do any of this with me. 

I’m honestly thinking of rehoming him. Not because he’s an impossible dog, but because DH is an impossibly bad handler. Floki is awesome with me. Listens to commands, doesn’t pull the naughty behavior he does with DH (chewing up shoes, jumping onto counters, pulling the pantry open and going for a food cruise). I just don’t want another dog to train. And that was the final agreement. If he could train Floki while I was recovering, and even after, he could keep Floki. But so far, it’s a strike out. Could I train him? Yes, he’s very attentive and biddable with me. Do I want to? No. I don’t even want to walk to the fridge for food most of the time. I knew it was a bad idea, but DH was determined to keep him, and made all the promises (in a written contract because I’m mean like that) that I would never need to step in or get involved. Lyka is as trained as she can possibly get. Now she just likes to lay around with me and nap. Seiran is not fully trained, but she is trained with all the basic commands. Sit, down, up, heel, off, look at me, enough (if she’s play fighting and gets loud in the house), bring it to me (for things she picks up, we get lots of fun papers everywhere when the girls backpacks explode after school) which is immensely helpful as I can’t bend over yet. If she gets restless, I let her out with the other dogs and let DH know they need playtime. Crios is just nonstop energy, and I told DH he will get destructive if left to his own devices, and that’s what is happening. He’s ignoring Crios to “train” Floki. So we basically have two well behaved dogs that listen, and two that openly defy and ignore DH. If he was working, I’d be much easier on him, and give him a hand, but he’s on vacation time until next Monday to help with my recovery. And the two he’s handling are being destructive because he has headphones on playing LOL or WOW on the computer and completely ignoring them. The household is literally split down the middle right now.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not listening, going for a treat anyway and attempting to jump in your lap to get the prize when he never did the right thing to begin with is all testing the waters. Cute for sure because you are not going to let that happen but if an owner is scared there could be issues. Hopefully the trainer will witness what is going on and hope your husband out and show him Be firm and fun and want the dog to do things for him getting high rewards. Belgian Malinois look like highly trainable dogs and fun to train.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Given your husbands attachment to him, perhaps he is inadvertently coddling him after training times, so he feels special/loved..the dog that is.  
Floki is 2 weeks in? The norm isn't it, when dogs start to show true colours/personality?
Maybe he's so smart he chose your husband first as he tries to make up the chain to top dog...LOL


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't edit!
Your husband sounds like a fantastic guy BTW!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh, he for sure coddles him, and Crios. Crios was originally kept because my son begged me, then left for college 6 months later. I was going to find Crios a home, and DH said he would take him over because he “needed more males around.” He’s the only male in the house with a group of 6 girls, not counting dogs. He slacked with Crios, so I continued Crios’s training. And kept him because him and Lyka have a pretty strong bond. They hate being apart. 

Basically, DH is the fun weekend dad that lets them get away with anything, and I’m the stern single mom that makes sure a household is running smoothly with no bad attitudes accepted. Me, I’m not the coddling type. You have to earn my attention and affection. For dogs, my kids get it because they are my kids. Lol.


----------

